
Incarceration Rates per 100,000 population in 1925-2014 - pmalynin
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/48/U.S._incarceration_rates_1925_onwards.png
======
gculliss
Why is this never cited as a reason for the huge drop in crime during the last
few decades?

~~~
skummetmaelk
Because almost all countries have seen the decrease in crime rates, yet almost
no countries have seen the same increase in incarceration rates.

